# The Fear of God



## jambo (May 18, 2008)

1. The fear of God is mixed with _love_ (Ps 145.19-20). The chaste spouse fears to displease her husband because she loves him: there is a necessity that fear and love should be in conjunction. Love is as the sails to make swift the soul's motion, and fear is the ballast to keep it steady in religion: love will apt to grow wanton unless it is poised with fear.

2. The fear of God is mixed with _faith_. 'By faith Noah...moved with fear, prepared an ark' (Heb 11.7) When the soul looks to either God's holiness, or its own sinfulness. it fears, but it is a fear mixed with faith in Christ's merits; he soul _trembles_, yet _trusts_. Like a ship which lies at anchor, though it shakes with the wind, yet it is fixed at anchor. God in great wisdom couples these two great graces of faith and fear. Fear preserves seriousness, faith preserves cheerfulness. Fear is as lead to the net, to keep a Christian floating in presumption, and faith is as a cork to the net, to keep him from sinking in despair.

3. The fear of God is mixed with _prudence_: he who fears God has the serpent's eye in the doves head. He foresees and avoids those rocks upon which others run (Pro 22.3). Though divine fear does not make a person cowardly, it makes him cautious.

4. The fear of God is mixed with _hope_. 'The eye of the LORD is upon them that fear him, upon them that hope in his mercy' (Ps 33.18) One would think fear would destroy hope, but it cherishes it. Fear is to hope as the oil to the lamp, it keepst burning: the more we fear God's justice, the more we may hope in his mercy. Indeed, such as have no fear of God do sometimes hope, but it is not 'good hope through grace' (2 Thess 2.16). Sinners pretend to have the helmet of hope (1 Thess 5.8), but lack the 'breastplate of righteousness' (Eph 6.14)

5. The fear of God is mixed with _industry_. 'Noah...moved with fear prepared an ark (Heb 1.7). There is a fear of _diffidence_, which represents God as a severe judge. This takes the soul off from duty (Mt 25.25). But there is also a fear of _diligence_. A Christian fears and prays, fears and repents. Fear quickens industry. The spouse, fearing lest the bridegroom should come before she is dressed, hastens and puts on her jewels, that she may be ready to meet him. Fear causes a watchful eye, and a working hand. Fear banishes sloth out of its diocese. The greatest, labour in religion, says holy fear, is far less than the least pain the damned feel in hell. There is no greater spur in the heavenly race than fear.
(Thomas Watson, The Great Gain of Godliness)

Reactions: Love 1


----------

